# Looking for Stuart Roland(s)



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Is Stuart out there anywhere? I sailed with him in the St Margaret of Houlder Bros where he was 4E and I was JE. His father was a CE in Bibby Line. If you are out there Stuart I would be glad to hear of your fortunes.
Regards,
Tony


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Tony, Where did Stuart come from.?


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

linglis said:


> Tony, Where did Stuart come from.?


Stuart was from Stockport.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

